# Feed prices



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Yesterday I bought feed and now with tax it is over 12.00 for a 50lb bag!!

I don't know what I am going to do! Goodness gracious!

It is a good thing I feed fastrack to them, it certainly cuts down on the amount of feed I go through but wow I can't believe that it went up over a dollar! :evil: 

It is so hard to find feed around here and now my favorite feed is so expensive. I just have to suck it up I guess.


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Prices on everything livestock seem to be rising. I now use a horse feed by platform for mare and foal. I like it cause it has a high copper, zinc and selenium amounts and is a fixed formula with the exact ingredents on the label. It also has alfalfa as the 3rd ingredent. the only bad thing is it cost $15 bucks per 50 lbs. But our goat feed here now is $11 bucks per 50 and has a byproduct tag so I think the extra is worth it.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I may have to look into a horse feed if the prices keep going up. It is so sad! I mean how can we keep doing this if it keeps going up.

I got a raise the other day and it is like wow great! but then this! argh!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

That is outrageous Stacey. I have begun to mix my own feed. I use 12% horse sweet grain with very little molasses and I added 16% goat pellets and then I added BOSS. They seem to be doing very well on it. My horse grain was $7.95 a bag, sunflower seeds were $20.00 and they goat pellets were $8.75. All were 50 lb bags and my cousin helps out with feed so I didn't have to buy that much.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yah I may begine to mix my own feed as well. You know buy the ingredients. But I have no idea where I will store it all. AHHHHH

thats life on a mini farm I guess


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I had the same problem but I made room for it all...kinda hard but I succeeded!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

were there is a will there is a way


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

that's right and I know you have the will power to do it.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

We grow our own oats and hay, which cuts down on cost, and we just started feeding some of our own corn again. The only thing we have to buy is barley(that's expensive!!) BOSS and wheat bran.
For storing our feed we have a separate feed house.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Sarah, How many goats do you have and what breed(s)??


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

We have around 70 goats right now, permanent numbers are 40, plus we have a pasture poultry business which is why we need a feed house.
We have boer for meat goats, percentages and fullbloods, and for dairy goats we have mainly LaMancha, with a few Experimentals, Oberhaslis, Saanens, Grades and an Alpine. Plus some Hienz 57s.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow. That's what I call a herd!!! I only have 7 goats.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

The feed I bought today was $8something a bag (50lbs.), but I think that is what it has been being.... since the herd is expanding a little though it is taking a little more to feed everyone :lol:


----------



## PixieDustHollow (Oct 5, 2007)

I feed Blue Seal Coarse 14. For 50 pounds its $10.10. The 16% horse feed was $11.95. So I just use the 14% and add a bit more BOSS than usual(ups the protein).


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Now the All-Grain that is what is kind of rediculous around here. I think it is close to $9 or $9.50 a bag... alot higher than it used to be.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

My original grain was $8.95 for a 50 lb bag. I have very limited income so I went to a cheaper grain...it has saved a little bit and we don't add very many pellets or sunflower seeds so they will last us a very long time.


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

We get our feed from Hallway feeds, 16% medicated, and pay $6.50 a bag plus tax. Where are you guys getting yours? Sounds like people are inflating prices.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

mine is from Agway but it is a southern states feed.

I asked and they had to up their prices because southern states upped theirs


----------



## getchagoat (Oct 6, 2007)

I don't know what kind you are feeding, but southern states here is selling a 12% for 6.50 a bag.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

mine is a 16% sweet goat feed. it says Kid and goat on the bag.

It is all I have ever fed. So I am leary of changing anything.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I get my pellets from Prime Quality and my 12% feed from my feed store and it is mixed by their mill. I am having excellent results so I think I will stay will this mix.


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

Feed prices are getting to me too. It's a good thing I only have two goats, I recently switched feeds and am paying $12 a bag, not including tax.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

WOW!!! I am glad you only have 2 goats also...those prices sure could break the bank.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

getchagoat (Julie) said:


> We get our feed from Hallway feeds, 16% medicated, and pay $6.50 a bag plus tax. Where are you guys getting yours? Sounds like people are inflating prices.


What I buy is medicated as well but it is the $8something a bag. I wish I could find prices like that around here! I get mine at the Co-Op.


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, my statement was dumb as far as tax. We don't pay tax. But anyway, I didn't even know the feed place existed until our neighbor told us about it. And when you're feeding 60+ goats, that gets expensive. I think Brad is going to grow our own corn and sunflower seeds to start making our own next year and save money. Of course selling all the doelings this year will help. He just couldn't let those colored boers go last year.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL I know the feeling. Raising your own corn and sunflower seeds sounds smart to me. We haven't raised corn in a couple of years... but I think they are talking about doing it this next year..not for sure. It does help!


----------



## kuiltin_kelly (Oct 5, 2007)

WOW!! I guess I never realized the feed (grain) prices were so different! When you guys were saying 10-12 dollars a bag NOW I was stunned!! Here in WI I have been paying $12 for a bag of feed for the past year!!! Matter of fact, about 2 months ago I got 2 bags for $10.75 each and was so happy to see it go down, but then in Aug it jumped back up to $12 something again. :roll: We pay more here for grain tho where down by you guys hay is at a high price.. Bales of hay around here are still in the $2-2.50 for an 80-100 small square bale. $25 for the small round bales and 30-40 for the large big bales depending on what crop you want. Hay prices are going to go up tho here now too cuz first up here we had the drought and now in the past 10 days we have had over 12 inches of rain!! Feilds are flooded, roads closed, corn under water, its a nightmare, and more rain is in the forcast for the next 3 days!! Iwill need to call on Noah if get much more! :wink:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

WOW!! Those prices are outrageous!!


----------



## BoerzNest (Oct 5, 2007)

Just bought Southern States 16% goat sweet feed at $10.95 a bag. 
I went to a feed store I don't usually go to, to get oats (son broke up with his girlfriend and was getting oats from her family) but anyways, oats were $6.00 a bushel and I was paying $4.00, also needed BOSS and he was charging 19.99 /50# saying price just jumped so I didn't buy from him. Went back to my other feed store and price was still $13.99. I think his prices are outrageous. Won't go there again.


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

All stock from Tractor supply is 7.50 a bag and COB/sweet feed is a little higher I think. All stock is 12% protein if you want anything with a high protein it about a 5 or more dollar a bag jump in price. I was paying 15.00 a bag for show feed one more reason to be glad fair is over. It's amazing the difference in price even within the same state. Shelly


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Tractor Supply is so far from me, I mean if I ever get desperate I may look into it though.

it can't hurt to call them and see about pricing though, thanks


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

Just be sure to read the bags. Either the mineral or feed is labeled goats/sheep, so you know it doesn't have enough copper for the goats.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yah that is why I am always leary of buying something new. If it aint broke don't fix it kind of idea.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

We don't feed any special feeds to our show wethers. They just get more than the others do. They are fed the same feed as the rest. My cousin's wether placed 3rd in her class. It was a Nubian/Pygmy and placed over the Boers.


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

when i was in maine i was feeding blue seal cprine challange it is 18% protein i was paying around $9. a bag plus tax. in TN i can not get blue seal so i get a 16% goat feed at co-op. i prepay for 25 bags & get it for $7.70 a bag. if i didn't prepay it is $8.60 a bag. i also add boss,alfalfa pelletts to those that i am milking but just as a top dressing. oh & in TN i don't pay tax on the goat feed but do on my food.


----------



## all1965 (Oct 6, 2007)

We buy Mormon's Goat Breeder Maintenance ration. not sure on the protein but it is a great feed. we also add BOSS to it. It is only $9.20 a bag. They also have a feed that is a forage goat food that is medicated it is 8 something a bag. Our goats didn't like it as well and their hair started fadeing and wasn't as healthy looking so we switched back.
We use around 10, 50# bags a month for about 17 goats.


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

> My cousin's wether placed 3rd in her class. It was a Nubian/Pygmy and placed over the Boers.


Congrats to your cousin and you alyssa. Did she show at a fair or some other thing of show? If it was at your fair do you have a lot of market goats? Market goats have really start to grow here in the last 4 to 5 yrs. Shelly


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I have always used the blue seal caprine challenger or the b.s coarse 16 from tractor supply. It was 9 and change for 50# of the cap. chal. now its 10 plus...the coarse 16 is a buck less...also for those of you who get the all stock from TSC...its on sale...6.50 a bag.
another brand that my mom uses is buckeye goat feed...her local milling co. carries it ....it went up in price in the last month to $13 per 50#...I think I have her talked into the coarse 16 from TSC...she has 4 wethers and 2 does...would definately be a cheaper choice for her.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

> Congrats to your cousin and you alyssa. Did she show at a fair or some other thing of show? If it was at your fair do you have a lot of market goats? Market goats have really start to grow here in the last 4 to 5 yrs. Shelly


yes it was at the fair and they had about 15 in her class and a total of over 108 goats entered. The goat barn was full!!!


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

That great we had over a hundred goats here to. Do you brace your market goats or show them like dairy goats? Here it matter what judge you have. Shelly


----------



## PixieDustHollow (Oct 5, 2007)

Our state fair(three counties, Delaware) had over 500 goats entred. Mainly boers, then pygmies then milk goats lol. They had to redo the goat and sheep barn. The sheep got kicked out into another building and a couple tents.


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow 500 goats. The 100 or so I counted where meat goats all boer but are 1 fainter. Are dairy and pygmy numbers where down this year I believe. I know we had over 300 hundred sheep, pig are close to the same, beef steer were up and so where dairy cows. I think I'll there to find out the exact number we of animal we had because I'm curious now. Shelly


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I have no idea my feed price (my mom buys the food)


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

Haha lucky you  I have to apy for my feed, but with the number of goats you have, it'd be tough- plus vet bills and the actual goats i have to pay foor  But I feed Blue Seal CC too; just switched recently.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Here in AL Tractor Supply seems to be alot higher than the other feed stores. I am thinking about switching from the co-op to something different myself.


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Just put in 80 bales of hay at $16.75 per bale- no buying anything else for months now.
Luckily for me I don't feed much grain as I just paid over $20 for a 75lb sack of whole oats. 
But I have the wood for heat, the feed for the animals for this winter so I get to hang in there one more winter!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

We stocked up on hay a couple of months ago. We have had some people come out to look at goats that say "hhmm... we might want to be getting some hay soon" :roll: I'm thinking... where have you been while we have been going through a drought this year?


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Shelly said:


> That great we had over a hundred goats here to. Do you brace your market goats or show them like dairy goats? Here it matter what judge you have. Shelly


You can do either but most kids brace. Next year I will have my cousin doing the same.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

I get my feed milled 500 pounds at a time and it turns out at about $5.00 for 50 pounds. I sure am glad I switched because I was paying about $11.00/50lbs. for a horse sweet feed at Tractor Supply.


----------



## myfavgoats (Oct 8, 2007)

Oh. wow. I would like to know what is the name brand of horse feed. I have no idea which ones is good. I see several kinds of horse feed. I am not postive about this. Can u please tell me more.. Thanks..


----------



## ilroost (Oct 7, 2007)

here in ill. we pay $9 for a 50# bag at rural king and that is cheaper than at tsc or the farm and fleet store. What i understand from you guys is that it is alright to feed horse feed to my goats ?


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

I used Dumor Mare and Foal 16%. I liked it just fine, but I much prefer getting the bulk because of the price. :lol:


----------



## cute kids (Oct 5, 2007)

do all horse feeds have enough copper for goats, or do you supplement?
just how much protein do you use in your feed, goat or horse??


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm feeding a 16% feed, Purina Goat Chow and it cost me 13.15
For a 50lb bag. D:

It was 12.50 for Purina Show Goat, which I also feed and I just paid 

12$ for a 25 lb bag of BOSS.


----------



## Fainters (Oct 10, 2007)

*Feed costs*

I pay $8 for a 50 lb. bag of alfa-oat pellets and then I mix that with 13% goat maintenance for $6 a bag. I grow my own hay so at least I saved money that way otherwise my herd would have to be reduced.

http://www.freewebs.com/scapegoatranch/


----------



## The Bachelor (Oct 10, 2007)

I'll tell ya, if you can find some baled hay it will go along way to providing filler at a cheap price. Suppliment with the feed. Down here hay is hard to find, but up in Jersey with all the rain you've had you could probably come across it pretty cheap. 

I know some people don't like it, but alfalfa comes in nutrition wise almost like feed store feeds... and you'll like the price per pound a whole lot better.....


----------



## Goatherder (Oct 8, 2007)

Hay and feed are both expensive. I'm going to reduce my herd a little. I'll be keeping lots though.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

cute kids said:


> do all horse feeds have enough copper for goats, or do you supplement?
> just how much protein do you use in your feed, goat or horse??


I never worry about the copper content in the feed - I know a number of people who use a horse sweet feed for their goats.

The %of protein is idealy 16% or higher

I make sure they have the right amount of copper by using a loose mineral.


----------



## samall (Oct 7, 2007)

We have our feed custom milled and we don't worry about the copper content, either. Our llamas & goats get the same feed, but they have their own separate loose minerals to fill what the feed doesn't supply.


----------



## bigoakfarm (Oct 6, 2007)

We're ok for hay this winter and we just found a cheaper feed that we're happy with so far so that's always good. We were paying $8/50 lbs and now we're paying $6.50/50 lbs. Not a huge difference but it adds up. We're still mixing alfalfa pellets and beet pulp with ours too but we'll be feeding a little less grain for a while once the does are bred. woohoo.  

Kristen


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

The horse feed I am using is Platform mare and foal and the copper is 80 ppm where most goat feed is 50 ppm. I get this feed cause the ingredents are fixed instead of listing grain products it list exactually what grain is in it and is the same bag for bag.


----------



## halvey (Oct 8, 2007)

*corn...*

The reason for the increase in prices is the high demand for corn. Even if there's no corn in our feed, farmers are putting more land into corn production, taking away from alfalfa, beans, barley etc. So it all goes up.

What may happen is some of the marginal land in CRP (setaside), may be opened up when the contracts expire, but then that causes other problems.


----------

